# Spartus Full Vue



## CDG (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello everybody.  It has been ages since I've had time to post here, as college has drowned out most of my opertunities for pursuing photography, which is one among my many hobbies.  Anyway I'm hoping to get into photography around campus.  Further, I always liked old cameras and particularly composing shots with cameras that have minimal features, like my old Polaroid SuperShooter packfilm camera.

So, to drag around campus, I just recently grabbed a Spartus Full Vue box camera off of Ebay for about 16 bucks after shipping.  The camera is supposed to work and includes a flash, bulbs and literature.  The seller was reputable and the pictures looked in order.

So, does anybody have any words of wisdom for somebody pretty new to old box type TLR cameras?  I've been reading as much as I can about these things, but as nearly as I can tell, I can use standard 120 film in it.  It was a basic point and shoot type camera in its time, so not a lot of adjustments to worry about.  I read in an advertisment that the lenses are ground glass, although they are supposedly melted into the plastic body.  Looks like most of them have some kind of unique light-leaks, which might give the photos that lomographic feel...

So any advice, either specifically to the Spartus Full Vue camera, or on using very old cameras in general?  This model dates somewhere between about 1948 and 1960.  Your general thoughts are appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey CDG, good to have you back...  

Yes, the Spartus you got uses 120 film, readily available at camera stores. I haven't heard about the lenses being melted into the plastic body, that would be a first for me. As for some 'lomography' with that Spartus, I don't see why not, if shutter works fine and the lens is clean.

I use older folding cameras for Medium Format and so far I am very pleased with the results. I only shoot B/W with them and I use lens shades, as much as I can (and have) so I get a better negative.

Since you're from Wickenburg, do you go much around Vulture Mine? That is one of my all-time favorite shooting spots and as a matter of fact I might go there on March 14th, with a photographer friend, we'll be shooting LF and MF. If interested, you can come over the mine and look for us, easy to spot, two middle aged guys with tripods and cameras going around the mine. Most likely we'll spend a few hours only in the Assay Room.

Anyway, put some film in that Spartus and shoot a roll to see what happens. If there are bothersome light leaks I can mail you some self-adhesive foam for stopping them. Just PM me if you need it.


----------



## CDG (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the advice!  I will not be in Wickenburg in the 14th, however.  I'm at NAU in Flagstaff right now and don't go on break until the 16th after my last class.

Wickenburg is a great spot- I enjoy living there.  Vulture Mine, Box Canyon, Constellation Road, Hasayampa River Preserve- good material all of it.  I've never actually been to the Vulture Mine personally, but I have a buddy out in Tonopaugh and consequently go past it often.  Vulture Mine Road is fun on a motorcycle too...  

I've been exploring all up and down Constellation Road as of late.  I'm hoping to get a camera back there sometime.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 7, 2007)

CDG said:


> Hey, thanks for the advice! I will not be in Wickenburg in the 14th, however. I'm at NAU in Flagstaff right now and don't go on break until the 16th after my last class.
> 
> Wickenburg is a great spot- I enjoy living there. Vulture Mine, Box Canyon, Constellation Road, Hasayampa River Preserve- good material all of it. I've never actually been to the Vulture Mine personally, but I have a buddy out in Tonopaugh and consequently go past it often. Vulture Mine Road is fun on a motorcycle too...
> 
> I've been exploring all up and down Constellation Road as of late. I'm hoping to get a camera back there sometime.


 
I rode to Wickenburg but I still have to take it down that road. Problem is, I can't carry the darn equipment on the bike.  But... I'm just getting a Kendon bike trailer so I can haul it around more.

I still need to do Constellation Road sometime this spring. Wife's always interested in it.


----------

